# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Autoschlssel

## Redaktion

Wer seinen Autoschlssel nicht in den blichen Verstecken (hinterm Reifen oder in der Stostange) verstecken will, trgt diesen auf dem Wasser am besten an einem dnnen, weichen Tampen um den Hals - natrlich unterm Anzug.

----------

